# Lat and Long for the rigs.



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Well August is starting to get busy with work so my first trip out will be late Aug or early September. Any way I have done the search thing but keep getting different numbers, can someone please post or send their "I know they are correct" numbers for Ram Powell, Marlin, and Beer Can rigs and any other pertinent rig numbers as well. I have another thread going on trip planing but wanted this one separate. 
Thanks


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Rigs*

Give me your e-mail address and I'll send you a file with all of the rigs in the GOM. Wayne


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Sent you a pm, and I appreciate the help.


----------

